

How Owning Bitcoin Is Owning An ETF On The Whole Bitcoin Space - SlipperySlope
http://www.pymnts.com/briefing-room/PYMNTS-International/2013/02/How-Owning-Bitcoin-Is-Owning-An-ETF-On-The-Whole-Bitcoin-Space

======
SlipperySlope
Notably ...

"Businesses and consumers both have pain in financial transactions today.
International payments are difficult, and costly, and take several days.
Bitcoin can solve the same problem in seconds, for little or no cost. Once
liquid markets for bitcoin are established around the world, much like the ISP
model of the mid-90s got people connected to the network, then the global
adoption of bitcoin will accelerate."

